# Corner Lights?



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I have been wanting to get new front corner lights for my 95 200sx for awhile now. The popular "clear corners" are everywhere on ebay and at my local shops. But my original headlights look pretty bad now with sun fade and hazeiness, and im sure that clear corners would make my headlights look even worse. So my question is if anybody knows if solid orange JDM style lenses are in existance for 95-99 Sentra/200SX, and if so where to get them.
Thanks.
RT


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do they exist? yes, in japan. Are they easy to come by? no. You can buy some "stained glass" spray paint at your local craft shop and use that, try to find an amber color... that works well. there are a few choices on corners you can have... there is stock, stock clear, crystal clear, stealth, stealth v.2.0 and amber. Easyness to find them is in the same order I typed them in. Good luck.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

*uhg*

yeah, thats the answer i was afraid i was going to get. I have nothing against clear lenses, but i would have to buy new headllights to look acceptable, and i have no intention of spending $160 on halos or $300+ on factory crystal replacements anytime soon.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i got some pretty new oem ones for sale if you'd like.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> yeah, thats the answer i was afraid i was going to get. I have nothing against clear lenses, but i would have to buy new headllights to look acceptable, and i have no intention of spending $160 on halos or $300+ on factory crystal replacements anytime soon.


why not spend 265 shipped and insured for crystal corner and headlights together?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

stock clear corners









crystal clear corners









stealth clear corners


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

the easiest and cheapest way to have the AMBER look...is too...buy a set of any color corners...i recommend hittin the junkyard...take the one corner and put it in the oven for like 8 minutes....it might sound funny,,,but this melts the sealer that is around the lens and the housing...now that you melted the sealer. remove the clear lens...clean the inside of the lens...then choose the color of your choice...spray paint the inside of the lens...next just buy a sealer and seal the lens to the housing and your done!!...it comes out great...!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats how I did these AMBER corners, but I sprayed the outside rather than baking them....


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JDM-GA16DE (Dec 6, 2003)

yo bro!!..that came out hot!!...what was the brand and exact color of spray paint did you use??...the only reason i baked mine was because i once hit the very bottom of my front bumber on a parking curb thingy...and scratched it big time...so i just bought black enamel spray paint and painted it...it looked good...but then like a week after, i wanted to wax the car..and when i put wax on the spray paint...it all came out fuzzy and dull as hell....i dont know if you have that problem with the corners...but they do look hot man!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it is a spray paint you can find at Michaels craft store, its called stained glass spray paint... the color was like amber or orange or something. They came out alright butt nto 100% as I would have liked, which is why I am still using the stealth corners.


----------

